# List of 99 cents Promo Sites



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know if you are in the FB group Pat Flynn's First Kindle, a member uploaded a word file of all advertisers that offer 99 cent promos. Here is the content:

$0.99 Thrifty Thursdays:
http://www.indiesunlimited.com/category/indies-unlimited/thrifty-thursday/

Books Butterfly 
http://www.booksbutterfly.com/order/?tag=antara

Daily Free eBooks: Despite its name, this site is for marketing 99¢ eBooks:
http://www.daily-free-ebooks.com/suggest-free-ebook/


Pixel of Ink $0.99 Bargain Book:
http://www.pixelofink.com/sskb/

The eReader Cafe: It's free to submit your 99 cent bargain books to this site, but they do ask that you like their Facebook page: 
http://www.theereadercafe.com/p/bargain-submissions.html

Daily Cheap Reads:
If you have a 99 cent eBook that is not in the exclusive KLL and you would like them to consider posting it, they require a minimum of five reviews. 
http://dailycheapreads.com/your-two-cents-worth/

Hot Zippy:
This service offers both free and paid options for promoting your 99 cent eBook on multiple platforms:
http://hotzippy.net/feature-your-book.html

The Fussy Librarian:
Most genres can be submitted here for free, but there is a small fee for extremely popular categories, and on occasion categories get completely booked up:
http://www.thefussylibrarian.com/for-authors/

Ereader News Today:
You can submit a $0.99 book for their bargain book of the day. You can get all the details and submit your book here:
http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-books/
$0.99 for a $0.99 Promo
Submit your $0.99 book here:
http://contentmo.com/99-book-promo/

Flurries of Words:
This website promotes 99cent eBooks with a small donation: http://flurriesofwords.blogspot.com/p/book-advertising.html

Author Marketing Club:
AMC offers a $0.99 Friday Book Promotion Blast to their premium members. You can find out more at: http://www.trainingauthors.com/AMCpremium - P.S. I don't recommend not even a single sales or KU borrow.

Book Gorilla:
Owned by Kindle Nation Daily, this website promotes 99cent eBooks for between $40 and $50:
http://www.bookgorilla.com/advertise

Kindle Boards:
Bargain book promotion costs $20: http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/p/authors.html

Free & Discounted Books:
This site offers promotion for 99 cent eBooks for $5-10. They also have packages available to submit your 99 book to other sites, and share about it on social media: http://freediscountedbooks.com/99-cent-sales/

2 Facebook Groups Specifically for 99 cent eBooks
Author 99cent Book Promotions: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/444695995585913/
99 cent Kindle Deals:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/215681398501172/

Addicted to Ebooks
http://addictedtoebooks.com/content/free-advertising

ebookshabit
http://ebookshabit.com/for-authors/

Best eBooks Free -- they accept 99 cent discounted books
http://www.bestebooksfree.com/Authors-eBook-Promotion.shtml

Books on the Knob
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DlL2gaFaDtcTbjZSTE-zsGD4HOvHRccShMyycCgqfGs/viewform

Booklover's Heaven
http://bookloversheaven.com/authors/

 [URL=http://www.booksbutterfly.com/order/]http://www.booksbutterfly.com/order/?tag=antara[/url]
Choosy Bookworm
http://choosybookworm.com/authors/

PeopleReads
http://www.peoplereads.com/list-your-ebook

Read Cheaply
http://readcheaply.com/advertise/

Reading Deals
http://readingdeals.com/submit-ebook

Book Goodies
http://bookgoodies.com/bargain-books/

Facebook Group 
https://www.facebook.com/kindle

https://www.facebook.com/BookJunkiesLibrary 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/IndieKindleWLC 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/weloveebooks 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/Bargain.eBook.Hunter 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/TheKindleObsessed 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/KindleNation 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/ebookimpresario 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/earthsbooknook 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/AontheC 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/freeebookdeal?sk=wall 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/iauthor?sk=wall 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/kuforum 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kindle-Finds/217115528350246 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/IndieBookLounge 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/kindlefreebooks/ 
(Facebook Group)
https://www.facebook.com/DigitalBookAddicts 
(Facebook Group)

This is pretty much the whole file. Does anybody know how to attach files here? I spend a few minutes hyperlinking the links.


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice list. Bookmarked!


----------



## ArchangelEST (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice list. Saw it on Pat's group earlier. 

I'd say it covers about half of what's out there for $0.99 promotion sites and barely touches on number the possible Facebook groups though. 

In all honesty, creating one master list is very difficult. I've been trying and it's hard. Why? Because each site is different. You have to categorize everything properly. Are the submissions free? If not, how much? What are the requirements? Do they accept Free books? $0.99 books? $2.99 books? Higher prices? What are their requirements? Ratings, reviews? Cover standards, blurbs, topics, genres etc.

It's ridiculously complicated. I bet that depending on any given book and the circumstances surrounding it and the author's budget, half of these promotion sites immediately go off the table. Annoying.


----------



## KReadnour (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, you did a lot of work. Thanks for that!  There was some on there I haven't heard of. Bookmarked for future preference.


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you for the links. This list is very helpful.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's a site that includes most of those, except for the Facebook groups.

http://www.readersintheknow.com/list-of-book-promotion-sites


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Jerri Kay Lincoln said:


> Here's a site that includes most of those, except for the Facebook groups.
> 
> http://www.readersintheknow.com/list-of-book-promotion-sites


Yes, I know that too


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the links! So far I've never had a $0.99 promo that impressed me as being worth the money spent. I'll get a few buys out of them but that's it. Are any of these sites particularly good?


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

jackconnerbooks said:


> Thanks for the links! So far I've never had a $0.99 promo that impressed me as being worth the money spent. I'll get a few buys out of them but that's it. Are any of these sites particularly good?


The best in the list are POI (Pixel of Ink) and ENT (Ereader News Today), then Book Gorilla, Fussy Librarian but last time when I checked POI submission was closed; I must check again. However, I have experience only with AMc and Facebook Groups and so far they don't work, here is the thread in the Facebok group, you can read what people's experiences are:Pat's First Kindle Book (From Start to Finish)


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Antara

thanks for sharing this.

Could you please add our site - Books Butterfly to the list. http://www.booksbutterfly.com/order/?tag=antara

Also, could you please share our site at the Facebook group. FB is blocked on my PC.

thanks.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

Great list... bookmarked.

Thanks


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

ireaderreview said:


> Hi Antara
> 
> thanks for sharing this.
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## 315jny (Jan 20, 2015)

This list will help you as well.

http://katetilton.com/ultimate-list-sites-promote-free-ebook/


----------



## Ebooksforfreeinc. (Jan 1, 2016)

We also do 99c book promotions in addition to free book marketing:

http://ebooksforfreeinc.com/

Thank you!


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

315jny said:


> This list will help you as well.
> 
> http://katetilton.com/ultimate-list-sites-promote-free-ebook/


Great list! Thanks.


----------



## RobinTodd (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for this. Really helpful.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for putting this together. I copied and pasted it to my current list.
Blessings,
E


----------



## eBook Christian (Jan 18, 2017)

We also promote $0.99 books. Please consider adding us to your list. Thank you. http://www.ebookchristian.com/


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Ethan Jones said:


> Thanks for putting this together. I copied and pasted it to my current list.
> Blessings,
> E


Glad you found it useful.

Best,
Antara


----------

